# Just got an Asahi Pentax Spotmatic



## BlakeL (May 20, 2008)

My grandfather just gave me his Asahi Pentax Spotmatic that he's had since the 1960s. I have never shot using film before, but I do understand how the camera works. What kind of film can I use in this? Which types of film are compatible? I know absolutely nothing when it comes to film, but I want to learn. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Coldow91 (May 20, 2008)

any kind of 135 (35mm) film. just make sure you know/set the speed of the film that you are using and you should be set


this might help you get to know your camera a little better

http://www.photoethnography.com/ClassicCameras/index-frameset.html?AsahiPentaxSpotmatic.html~mainFrame


----------



## BlakeL (May 20, 2008)

Alrighty thanks! I'll go get some film tomorrow. Also, that link gave me a 404 error.


----------



## Coldow91 (May 21, 2008)

ok sorry, it is the first link if you google search for *Asahi Pentax Spotmatic*


----------



## Mitica100 (May 22, 2008)

Here is a free manual download:

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/pentax/pentax_spotmatic_f/pentax_spotmatic_f.htm


----------



## The Dread Pirate Robins (Jul 3, 2008)

Blake,

Most of the photos I have ever taken have been with a Spotmatic.  If you have specific questions I would be happy to answer them the best I can.

Right off the top of my head:

The original battery for the light meter is a discontinued battery.  There are replacements out there.  My Pentax repair manual lists a minimum voltage (I think it's 1.35 V) but nothing seems to suffer if you use a 1.5 V replacement.  I would try it out at the shop first to make sure it fits.

Set your film speed by lifting up and rotating that little ring around the shutter speed selector.  My dad has screwed up a lot of photos by NOT doing this.


Maybe we should start a Spotmatic club!

Adam


----------



## Paul Ron (Jul 4, 2008)

You are certainly a lucky dog. I still have my original Spotmatic (screw mount) with a nice array of lenses. These cameras are great work horses. I've dropped mine several times in the 40 years I've had it and it just keeps running like a charm. 

One word of caution though with such a vintage camera... expect the shutter curtain bands to go at any time. If this happens the camera will miss fire and the wind for the next frame will seem weird. STOP what you are doing and take it in for an overhaul. A complete overhaul n curtains will cost you around $125 but is worth the cost. That camera will operate trouble free for another 30 years. Now is the time to hae it done since most camera reapir shops are going out of business and this repair will no longer be avaialable as well as a shortage of parts to boot. 

Oh and since your meter is working... have the battery upgraded when you get it repaired. The repairer can install a diode to compensate for the newer non-mercury batteries. Otheriwse just use a hand held meter like most of are doing anyway. 

Enjoy that camera and treat it like a woman with loving care.


----------



## AndrewG (Jul 7, 2008)

Paul Ron said:


> You are certainly a lucky dog. I still have my original Spotmatic (screw mount) with a nice array of lenses. These cameras are great work horses. I've dropped mine several times in the 40 years I've had it and it just keeps running like a charm.
> 
> One word of caution though with such a vintage camera... expect the shutter curtain bands to go at any time. If this happens the camera will miss fire and the wind for the next frame will seem weird. STOP what you are doing and take it in for an overhaul. A complete overhaul n curtains will cost you around $125 but is worth the cost. That camera will operate trouble free for another 30 years. Now is the time to hae it done since most camera reapir shops are going out of business and this repair will no longer be avaialable as well as a shortage of parts to boot.
> 
> ...


 
I hear what you say; I walked by my local Nikon repairer the other day and there was nothing there but a dusty carpet and a pile of junk mail by the door...


----------



## Paul Ron (Jul 10, 2008)

Check the internet for Pentax overhauls. You'll find em for @ $100 to $150. There are still some repairers left, most working form home now with the large market of digitals killing us.


----------

